# 1994-ish Giant Yukon: Worth repairing?



## Skrapmetal (Apr 17, 2012)

I completely forgot I owned this bike. It sat in my shed for 8-10 years being victimized by a dog, some mice, and time. 

I pulled it out and cleaned it off a little, picked up some new tubes and pulled out a spare saddle and some pedals to throw on it. It needs more, though... cables are rusted badly and bound to break, cassette was more or less toast before it was stuffed in the shed, and the spokes are rusted enough to be a concern as well. 

Think it is worth putting the work into it myself? I don't really need it, it would wind up being set aside for my nephew or a friend's son if I did... and I pulled it out of the shed with intentions of just making it halfway presentable to sell on craigslist. But now nostalgia is getting to me. I beat the hell out of this bike, and had a lot of fun with it.

It wasn't a really high end model anyway... Shimano Altus stuff all around, which wasn't the complete bottom end in 93-94 when this stuff was made. Nothing special, though. 

Whatcha think?


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

As you said, nothin' special. If you've got someone to fix it up for & don't mind putting a few hours into it, put new cables/housing on it, new brake pads & scotch brite pad the spokes (might do this first). New seat & probably rubber (grips, tires, etc), chain, cassette (a cheapo sunrace?), repack all bearings, etc. Is it worth your time & $ for parts? It'll still be much better than your $100-150 bike from a big box store. I've taken on a few projects like this as trade for work, like fixing up old stuff & getting people on a bike. First thing I'd do is see that shifters are functional & if the seatpost will come out to assess the costlier/harder things to deal with.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Is the second pic post-cleanup? If so, not bad! Seconded above-- Why not pay back your debt to the bike and get it rideable, then hook someone up with a new-to-them ride.


----------



## Skrapmetal (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah, the second pic is post (or mid) cleanup. I pulled the seatpost and used some emory cloth to removr the surface rust and resprayed it, put on the "new" seat pedals and tubes, and it is somewhat ridable now. The bearings need repacked and the cables and cassette need replaced. Been watching craigslist for a set of takeoff wheels with a seven speed cassette to just swap out entirely.

I'll take a fresh pic tonight when I get home... And based on bikepedia its a 1993. I was only 14 when I got it. :O


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd want to pay it forward to another 14 year old who needs a bike. The circle of life, man.


----------



## doc Zox (Sep 16, 2010)

nice frame, solid grupo, whats not to like?


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hakuna Matata man.


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> I'd want to pay it forward to another 14 year old who needs a bike. The circle of life, man.


Seconded.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Carbon Fiber Scott bar?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Getting running and take a kid riding. Nothing better than that.


----------



## Skrapmetal (Apr 17, 2012)

I appreciate the advice guys. I got it presentable and I'm taking it to a friend's house tonight for his 13-year old son. He's gonna finish the rest of the work on the bike with his boys, which should be better for them in the end than me doing it all for them.



KDXdog said:


> Carbon Fiber Scott bar?


Carbon fiber with a thin aluminum core I believe. . I can't even recall how I did it now, but I trashed the original bars doing something stupid and picked those up as a replacement.


----------



## archaeofreak (May 4, 2012)

nice job on the cleanup


----------



## rwmwrestler1972 (3 mo ago)

Skrapmetal said:


> I completely forgot I owned this bike. It sat in my shed for 8-10 years being victimized by a dog, some mice, and time.
> 
> I pulled it out and cleaned it off a little, picked up some new tubes and pulled out a spare saddle and some pedals to throw on it. It needs more, though... cables are rusted badly and bound to break, cassette was more or less toast before it was stuffed in the shed, and the spokes are rusted enough to be a concern as well.
> 
> ...


These models from 1993/1994 are classics . I have two 1994 Cr - Mo framed Yukons . The black with blue head tube one looks great but has Shimano ST -EF 51 shifter/ brake levers fitted as the MC 10's were faulty . It was very clean otherwise . I love it's ride feel . I will upgrade it soon with some good quality polished alloy fittings. I will fit some Marzocchi Bomber forks too .


----------



## rwmwrestler1972 (3 mo ago)

rwmwrestler1972 said:


> These models from 1993/1994 are classics . I have two 1994 Cr - Mo framed Yukons . The black with blue head tube one looks great but has Shimano ST -EF 51 shifter/ brake levers fitted as the MC 10's were faulty . It was very clean otherwise . I love it's ride feel . I will upgrade it soon with some good quality polished alloy fittings. I will fit some Marzocchi Bomber forks too .


Anyone with these 90's Giant models , if reasonable examples , should hang onto them or sell them to collectors that love these .


----------



## rwmwrestler1972 (3 mo ago)

I love my 1994 Yukon .


----------

